# Maintenance in exchange for RV lot



## JoyceP (Feb 5, 2020)

TUCSON ARIZONA

We are looking for a part time maintenance person for a mobile home community. As compensation you would receive a small lot for your RV which includes utilities. This position is perfect for someone who has another part time job or other income source. You will also have a shop to work out of. Must have maintenance skills, verifiable experience and must pass background check.

Please call Joyce @ 520-887-0930 or (937) 638-1152 or email [email protected]


----------

